# Golf resort(warm climate) recommendation pls



## Bassfisher (Nov 15, 2020)

Thé wife and I are high handicap beginners, we’re really getting into the game and would like to go away towards the end of March to a nice golf resort. Somewhere warm, maybe Spain, or Portugal. Somewhere not too serious or high level though, we want to enjoy with no pressure etc
Any ideas pls?


----------



## rosecott (Nov 15, 2020)

Late March - you won't do any better than one of the hotels in Belek, Turkey, with their own golf course. The hotels are all 5-star (real 5-star) all-inclusive. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Bassfisher (Nov 15, 2020)

Great, Belek I’ll check it out , thank you


----------



## Bassfisher (Nov 15, 2020)

Never having booked a golf holiday before , would you guys book through a specific golf tour operator?


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 15, 2020)

Bassfisher said:



			Never having booked a golf holiday before , would you guys book through a specific golf tour operator?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but avoid Golf Holidays Direct at all costs.


----------



## Bassfisher (Nov 15, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			Yes but avoid Golf Holidays Direct at all costs.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, any good ones?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 15, 2020)

YGT , we were due to go to Portugal in Feb 21 but with covid have moved it to Feb 22 , couple of emails and sorted


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2020)

Have a look at Pennina in the Algarve.  Nice hotel, near Alvor, a decent town for evening out.  3 courses on site and a driving range.  The Academy Course is 18 holes of 3s and short 4s.  9 hole Resort course is full size but not too taxing.  The Championship Course is the full monty...depending on how long you’ve been playing you might be keen to try it, otherwise the other two will keep you entertained.

End of March will be very pleasant.  Your Golf Travel or Lotus Supertravel  or GolfBreaks.com all do packages at that time of year with B&b and unlimited golf...


----------



## nickjdavis (Nov 15, 2020)

Bassfisher said:



			Ok, any good ones?
		
Click to expand...

Bilyana golf seem to be pretty good and up until this year we'd previously booked with Golfkings...no issues with them.


----------



## rosecott (Nov 15, 2020)

Bassfisher said:



			Ok, any good ones?
		
Click to expand...

Bilyana - unbeatable service


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2020)

Similarly,  stayed in a wonderful hotel in Antayla.  Fab courses.   

But could have been anywhere in the world.  I didn't see "any Turkey!"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

Sent you a PM as not allowed to post the company name here


----------



## rosecott (Nov 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sent you a PM as not allowed to post the company name here
		
Click to expand...

AM i going to be in trouble for mentioning Bilyana?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2020)

rosecott said:



			AM i going to be in trouble for mentioning Bilyana?
		
Click to expand...

Probably not but I have an association with a golf travel company and mod rules means I can't mention them directly on here


----------



## chrisd (Nov 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I bet your endorsement must be worth millions.... 🤔
		
Click to expand...

He's Judith Chalmers in disguise 😁


----------



## Dando (Nov 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			He's Judith Chalmers in disguise 😁
		
Click to expand...

She’s a much better golfer 🤣


----------



## rosecott (Nov 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			He's Judith Chalmers in disguise 😁
		
Click to expand...

Not very well disguised.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			She’s a much better golfer 🤣
		
Click to expand...

She's single figures I believe


----------



## Ethan (Nov 16, 2020)

I haven't booked a golf holiday as a package deal since I was a young lad. Always book hotels, flights and golf separately. 

In terms of location, any of the usual places on The Algarve will work well. Lots of golf near Vale do Lobo and Quinta, and not far to Lagos and Albufeira. Even Monte Rei is a reasonable drive. I would give Parque da Floresta (or whatever its called nowadays) a miss, though.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2020)

As a fairly new golfer I'd be looking at Spain or the Algarve for a better selection of courses.
I've been to Turkey and the tracks we played were all pretty tough, or it could have been that I played like a knob.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 26, 2020)

www.amendoeiraresort.com

A few of us went here, two nice courses, a floodlit 9 hole, spa gym etc, brand new 4 sleeper and 6 sleeper apartments


----------



## IanM (Dec 28, 2020)

Ethan said:



			I haven't booked a golf holiday as a package deal since I was a young lad. Always book hotels, flights and golf separately.
		
Click to expand...

Get on the mailing list of someone like Easyjet, then book flights as soon as the come out. Saves lots of money!  Of course, covid related variables are still present. 

I've always then struggled to beat many of the green fee deals people like Lotus Supertravel can get as they get bulk discounts.


----------

